# Nuvo Water Softener



## Husker (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey gang, I have a very difficult time believing in a saltless water softener. Have any of my brethren installed and monitor this style of softening system?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess I'll be the first to say "hi" and how about an intro. Tell us all a little about yourself, how long in the trade, what code do you follow... that kind of stuff.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, but I think you are trying to trick us into thinking you are a plumber. I guess an intro would help clear things up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd get a hammer and bust it open to see what's inside...:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Take a look at this link and get back to me.

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/magscams.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

NHMasters favorite subject.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd get a hammer and bust it open to see what's inside...:thumbup:


What kind of hammer? A ban hammer? :whistling2:


Intro is very important before we devulge the secrets to salt-less softening.






Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> What kind of hammer? A ban hammer? :whistling2:
> 
> Paul


That is one of the hammers I would consider using...
If I only had one handy...:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

sure it works. wire it for 240 it'll work twice as well. breid................:rockon:


----------

